# canteiro



## luismig

Necesito saber cuál es el significado de la palabra "canteiro" además de cantero. La palabra se encuentra en un texto asociado a la construcción.

Obrigado. Ate logo.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Luis, 

Canteiro no contexto de construção quer dizer o espaço ao redor de uma construção, onde os operários realizam serviços auxiliares.


----------



## amistad2008

Vanda said:


> Bienvenido, Luis,
> 
> Canteiro no contexto de construção quer dizer o espaço ao redor de uma construção, onde os operários realizam serviços auxiliares.




¡Bienvenido, Luis! 

Es exactamente lo que dijo Vanda, incluso a veces aparece escrito así:
"canteiro de obras"

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Oficina de obra, que además suele alojar los vestuarios y aseos de los operarios. También acostumbra a  disponer de un local como almacén.

Sls.

MG


----------



## amistad2008

Tenho uma dúvida:

Também se diz assim ao que eu conheço por "ilhas com jardins" nas grandes avenidas?


----------



## Carfer

Mas também pode ser sinónimo de pedreiro, o pedreiro que trabalha em cantaria (diz-se cantaria aquelas pedras rectangulares, por exemplo de granito, usadas nas construções) e também daquilo que em Espanha se chama _'cuadro de jardín'_.


----------



## ceballos

Nunca ouvi "cuadro de jardín" podias dizer-me o que é? Tanto assim como ilhas de jardim. Refere-se aos jardins que há por exemplo na avenida da liberdade de Lisboa?


----------



## Carfer

Segundo o DRAE _'En los jardines, parte de tierra labrada regularmente en *cuadro* y adornada con varias labores de flores y hierbas'_.
O DRAE também define assim '_cantero_': '
_'Am._ _Cuadro de un jardín o de una huerta'_.
Os da 'Avenida da Liberdade' servem, de facto, de exemplo.

Um abraço


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada Carfer


----------



## Tomby

ceballos said:


> Nunca ouvi "cuadro de jardín" podias dizer-me o que é? Tanto assim como ilhas de jardim. Refere-se aos jardins que há por exemplo na avenida da liberdade de Lisboa?


Eu também não.
Cá usamos _picapedrero (cantero)_ para o pedreiro que trabalha em cantaria tirando e fabricando mampuestos e _adoquines_.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Bienvenido, Luis,
> 
> Canteiro no contexto de construção quer dizer o espaço ao redor de uma construção, onde os operários realizam serviços auxiliares.


Em Espanha se diz *tajo*, embora não tenha nada a ver com o rio Tejo. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## luismig

Muchas gracias a todos.
De acuerdo a la explicación de Vanda, para nosotros en Argentina sería "Obrador", lugar donde se realizan tareas de soldadura (soldagem), amolado o desbaste (esmerilhamento), armado de estructuras metálicas y de cañerías (tubulaçao), etc., destinadas a la Obra principal.

Muchas gracias a todos y son muy amables al perder parte de vuestro tiempo para que todos podamos aprender.

Cumprimentos. Um abraço para vocês.


----------



## Tomby

Bem-vindo ao fórum!
*Obrador*, em Espanha, está relacionado com as pastelarias; é o lugar onde fica o forno onde se fabricam bolos e doces.
Penso que pode ser um falso amigo _argentino-espanhol_.
Cumprimentos!


----------

